# Car seats and old cars - can't get them tight!



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a 97 Chevy Cavalier Coup. It is the only car we have right now because our 98 Jetta just broke down and I think we're gonna let it go. When we get our tax return we will be buying another Cavalier, but a newer four door one.

So, I have two booster seats in the back seat. One is for Ds and one is for my niece that I babysit. Ds's seat is a Eddie Bauer high back booster with a 5 point harness, or something like that. The other seat is a Cosco that I got through Wic. I took a carseat class to get the Cosco, and in the class it said to put seats in the back on the sides I should pull the belt all the way out until I hear it click, then feed it back in and it will lock into place. In the Jetta it never clicked, but if I pulled the belt all the way out it would lock into place when I fed it back in and I could get the seats very tight. In the Cavalier, I pull the belts all the way out and they don't click. When I feed them back in and they don't lock. I can tighten the seats really tight, but they gradually loosen over time. To make matters worse, there is no tether strap, which I don't think is supposed to be good with a booster high back. I'm going to pull the seats out and put Ds's in the middle, because in the middle I can tighten it. But there are going to be times when I have to put both kids in the car and I'm worried that it wont be safe. Am I doing something wrong? How do I get the seat belts to lock?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have locking latchplates like this:

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m.../dodge1009.jpg

These latchplates are supposed to hold the lap portion tight but let the shoulderbelt slide freely. The downside to them is if the belt stalks are kind of high, there may not be enough room between the belt path on the seat and the latchplate, which puts it at a weird angle and will let it loosen. Try turning the belt stalk (female end) up to 3 full turn to shorten it and try again. This should help get it at a better angle.

You can have tethers installed in your car by the dealership.

I think after '96 (?) cars were required to have locking belts, but if for some reason yours doesn't (like if I have my facts wrong LOL) you may need a locking clip.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm confused. Are these booster seats or harnessing seats?

If they are booster seats, and being used as booster seats, then you don't install them with a seat belt - kiddo just sits in them and the seat belt goes over the kiddo.

How old are the kids?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
I'm confused. Are these booster seats or harnessing seats?

If they are booster seats, and being used as booster seats, then you don't install them with a seat belt - kiddo just sits in them and the seat belt goes over the kiddo.

How old are the kids?

It sounds like one is a harnessed booster, correct? If the other is just a regular booster, then yeah, you just strap them in!


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Do you have locking latchplates like this:

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m.../dodge1009.jpg

These latchplates are supposed to hold the lap portion tight but let the shoulderbelt slide freely. The downside to them is if the belt stalks are kind of high, there may not be enough room between the belt path on the seat and the latchplate, which puts it at a weird angle and will let it loosen. Try turning the belt stalk (female end) up to 3 full turn to shorten it and try again. This should help get it at a better angle.

You can have tethers installed in your car by the dealership.

I think after '96 (?) cars were required to have locking belts, but if for some reason yours doesn't (like if I have my facts wrong LOL) you may need a locking clip.

No it doesn't have a belt like that. It doesn't lock at all. How much do locking belts and tether clips cost to have installed?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
I'm confused. Are these booster seats or harnessing seats?

If they are booster seats, and being used as booster seats, then you don't install them with a seat belt - kiddo just sits in them and the seat belt goes over the kiddo.

How old are the kids?

Sorry for the confusion. One is a convertible harness seat that goes up to 40 pounds. It is very similar to this one: http://www.amazon.com/Cosco-Converti...018171&sr=8-28

The other is a booster high back harness seat that goes from 22 to 100 pounds. It is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Bauer-Hi...8018105&sr=8-4 We have a slightly older version. We bought it because it is the safest type of booster seat. The kind that just belt in don't have a five point harness, so not as safe. I'm just concerned though because without the tether strap it is not as safe and I think a belt in type is actually safer in that case. Our Jetta had a thing to clip the harness into, but the Cavalier has nothing.

Oh, and the kids are 2 and half and 3 and half, but they both weigh around 30 pounds.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Since 1996 all vehicles have had to have seatbelts that lock in some way, so your belts either lock by the buckle, so they have a moving part that pinches the seatbelt, or they lock at the retractor, where the belt feeds back in. The car that they told you you had to pull it all the way out had a locking retractor. But some, like the one you were linked to, just lock when they are pulled tight. If you can, look in in the owners manual, if you don't have one, try searching for it. Or, visit another CPS tech (try call WIC back) and find out how your belts lock. If yours doesn't for some reason, you can use a locking clip but they should lock in some way. The top tethers you can have retro-fitted, it's usually pretty cheap, the part is like $10 and alot of dealerships will do the retrofit for free in one seated position. It is definitly best to have a top tether when a forward facing seat is being used with the harness. Now, all of this said, if youare using the seats as boosters, you don't use a locked seat belt or a top tether with a booster, just when it is harnessed. Good luck!

I cross posted... You are right to want it top tethered, but a good installation of a harnessed seat is definitly safer than a booster, with or without the top tether! I would really try to find a local tech to help you figure out how your belts lock. They should lock in some way. The top tether retro-fit is easy and cheap, so hopefully, you can get that done. But, please keep them in the 5 point, definitly better than a booster, even without the top tether.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
Sorry for the confusion. One is a convertible harness seat that goes up to 40 pounds. It is very similar to this one: http://www.amazon.com/Cosco-Converti...018171&sr=8-28

Gotcha. That one's a carseat, not a booster. I thought you had two boosters and were using them as boosters.

That one needs to be installed with the seatbelt, like you were doing...if your belts don't retract and lock, and if you don't have locking latchplates, then you'll need to do what bandgeek said and use a locking clip (it should have come with the seat). Tether anchors can either be installed by the dealership or you may already have pre-drilled holes in your car and can order the kit yourself and install them. Ask your dealership.... kits are around $10 apiece if you have to do it yourself.

Quote:

The other is a booster high back harness seat that goes from 22 to 100 pounds. It is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Bauer-Hi...8018105&sr=8-4 We have a slightly older version. We bought it because it is the safest type of booster seat. The kind that just belt in don't have a five point harness, so not as safe.
Okay, so you're not using it as a booster then, but as a carseat, right? With the harness? Keep in mind that the 3-in-1s actually make some of the WORSE boosters on the market because of the way the belt fits when it's used as a booster. They tend to introduce lots of belt slack and don't position the belt right *when used as a booster - not as a harnessing carseat*. They also are grown out of VERY quickly when in harness mode - usually by 3 1/2 years (whenever the shoulders are higher than the uppermost harness slot). So they "force" kids into booster mode before they are really ready. I say all this because if you just bought it, then I'd try to return it. Otherwise, keep these things in mind....









This 3-in-1 carseat/booster that you have can also ONLY be installed in front of a headrest. Keep that in mind as well, in case that's the one you might switch to middle now and then for your kiddo - make sure your middle seat has a headrest!









Quote:

I'm just concerned though because without the tether strap it is not as safe and I think a belt in type is actually safer in that case.
I'm lost again here....







...sorry.







A belt in type? You mean install it with either the belt OR the tether? I don't understand....tethers are always safer than no tether. But the belt cannot be compromised - you have to install it with the belt regardless. (Well, unless you have LATCH, which you don't.)

Quote:

Our Jetta had a thing to clip the harness into, but the Cavalier has nothing.
??? Again - I'm lost. The harnesses are the 5-point straps that go around the child. What would have been clipped into that? Do you mean LATCH?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
Sorry for the confusion. One is a convertible harness seat that goes up to 40 pounds. It is very similar to this one: http://www.amazon.com/Cosco-Converti...018171&sr=8-28

I have the older version of this seat... probably the same one you have. I just wanted to make sure you were aware that once your child is 40 lbs you have to take the harness off and use it as a regular booster. My daughter reached 40lbs at 3.5 (she';s tall) and I had to go out and buy her another harnessed seat. I just wanted to make sure you knew that.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
Since 1996 all vehicles have had to have seatbelts that lock in some way, so your belts either lock by the buckle, so they have a moving part that pinches the seatbelt, or they lock at the retractor, where the belt feeds back in. The car that they told you you had to pull it all the way out had a locking retractor. But some, like the one you were linked to, just lock when they are pulled tight. If you can, look in in the owners manual, if you don't have one, try searching for it. Or, visit another CPS tech (try call WIC back) and find out how your belts lock. If yours doesn't for some reason, you can use a locking clip but they should lock in some way. The top tethers you can have retro-fitted, it's usually pretty cheap, the part is like $10 and alot of dealerships will do the retrofit for free in one seated position. It is definitly best to have a top tether when a forward facing seat is being used with the harness. Now, all of this said, if youare using the seats as boosters, you don't use a locked seat belt or a top tether with a booster, just when it is harnessed. Good luck!

I cross posted... You are right to want it top tethered, but a good installation of a harnessed seat is definitly safer than a booster, with or without the top tether! I would really try to find a local tech to help you figure out how your belts lock. They should lock in some way. The top tether retro-fit is easy and cheap, so hopefully, you can get that done. But, please keep them in the 5 point, definitly better than a booster, even without the top tether.

During the car seat class they showed an accident with a high back booster that was not tethered and it didn't look safe at all. The back flies down with a great deal of force and the kid can get really hurt. I really want the tether, but if it is spendy we just can't afford it. I know for the Jetta we wanted to tether it onto the floor in the back when he was in a rear facing seat and it would have cost a lot of money to do (there was no way to wrap it around the seat bolts). I will call around soon and find out how much it would cost to get two tether clips put in. I will have to look at the belts again. I forgot about the actual belts locking, I just kept focusing on hearing the click and feeding it back in. I know we have the manual, so I'll look that over next time I'm in the car. And yes, we will keep him in the five point harness for as long as he fits in it. I know that harness is much safer then a booster, which is why we bought that seat. I was just concerned about their not being a tether clip because they really emphasized that it wasn't safe like that during the carseat class. I did install the seat into the middle today and I got it very tight. I feel like it is safer then when it was on the side. But, I still need to figure something out because we wont be able to buy a new car until March and I want to be able to leave the house with the kids every now and then.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I have the older version of this seat... probably the same one you have. I just wanted to make sure you were aware that once your child is 40 lbs you have to take the harness off and use it as a regular booster. My daughter reached 40lbs at 3.5 (she';s tall) and I had to go out and buy her another harnessed seat. I just wanted to make sure you knew that.

40 pounds OR shoulders higher than the top harness slots (which usually happens first).


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
During the car seat class they showed an accident with a high back booster that was not tethered and it didn't look safe at all. The back flies down with a great deal of force and the kid can get really hurt. I really want the tether, but if it is spendy we just can't afford it. I *know for the Jetta we wanted to tether it onto the floor in the back when he was in a rear facing seat and it would have cost a lot of money to do* (there was no way to wrap it around the seat bolts). I will call around soon and find out how much it would cost to get two tether clips put in. I will have to look at the belts again. I forgot about the actual belts locking, I just kept focusing on hearing the click and feeding it back in. I know we have the manual, so I'll look that over next time I'm in the car. And yes, we will keep him in the five point harness for as long as he fits in it. I know that harness is much safer then a booster, which is why we bought that seat. I was just concerned about their not being a tether clip because they really emphasized that it wasn't safe like that during the carseat class. I did install the seat into the middle today and I got it very tight. I feel like it is safer then when it was on the side. But, I still need to figure something out because we wont be able to buy a new car until March and I want to be able to leave the house with the kids every now and then.

It is my understanding that except for one or two models, you are not supposed to tether rear facing car seats.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I know for the Jetta we wanted to tether it onto the floor in the back when he was in a rear facing seat and it would have cost a lot of money to do (there was no way to wrap it around the seat bolts).

With those seats, you couldn't have tethered rear facing anyway - only Britax and Radians allow that....

Definitely check into the tether anchors - they are safer by a huge margin and they really shouldn't cost you more than $25. If so, you're getting ripped off.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
40 pounds OR shoulders higher than the top harness slots (which usually happens first).

No.. it seemed that one had high shoulder slots..I think (this was over a year ago) that she even had one more slot to go.. I could be wrong though. She most defiantly got to 40lbs first... she is pretty tall.. 48inches at 6 weeks shy of 5 now.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
With those seats, you couldn't have tethered rear facing anyway - only Britax and Radians allow that....

Definitely check into the tether anchors - they are safer by a huge margin and they really shouldn't cost you more than $25. If so, you're getting ripped off.

















I remember when the seats came with the anchors to install yourself.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
No.. it seemed that one had high shoulder slots..I think (this was over a year ago) that she even had one more slot to go.. I could be wrong though. She most defiantly got to 40lbs first... she is pretty tall.. 48inches at 6 weeks shy of 5 now.

Maybe she is tall in the legs and not so much in the torso?









I have heard on a carseat board that the older 3-in-1s had an uppermost harness slot that wasn't usable in harness mode - strange as that may sound - but it was "fake" and not reinforced. Wonder if it was that one?

Anyway, the general consensus among techs (so they say) is that with almost all carseats, kids max them out in shoulder height before weight, so parents have to keep an eye on that, too...not just the scale.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 







I remember when the seats came with the anchors to install yourself.

WHAT? Really?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Gotcha. That one's a carseat, not a booster. I thought you had two boosters and were using them as boosters.

That one needs to be installed with the seatbelt, like you were doing...if your belts don't retract and lock, and if you don't have locking latchplates, then you'll need to do what bandgeek said and use a locking clip (it should have come with the seat). Tether anchors can either be installed by the dealership or you may already have pre-drilled holes in your car and can order the kit yourself and install them. Ask your dealership.... kits are around $10 apiece if you have to do it yourself.

Hmm, I'll have to look into that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Okay, so you're not using it as a booster then, but as a carseat, right? With the harness? Keep in mind that the 3-in-1s actually make some of the WORSE boosters on the market because of the way the belt fits when it's used as a booster. They tend to introduce lots of belt slack and don't position the belt right *when used as a booster - not as a harnessing carseat*. They also are grown out of VERY quickly when in harness mode - usually by 3 1/2 years (whenever the shoulders are higher than the uppermost harness slot). So they "force" kids into booster mode before they are really ready. I say all this because if you just bought it, then I'd try to return it. Otherwise, keep these things in mind....









I didn't just buy it, it was purchased for our baby shower. I chose it because Consumer Reports named it the safest booster. Are you saying it isn't the safest one and is actually the worst one? How could they be that off?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
This 3-in-1 carseat/booster that you have can also ONLY be installed in front of a headrest. Keep that in mind as well, in case that's the one you might switch to middle now and then for your kiddo - make sure your middle seat has a headrest!









Well, we don't have head rests in the middle. Why does it need a headrest? I don't remember reading this in the manual. We've been using without a headrest all this time...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
I'm lost again here....







...sorry.







A belt in type? You mean install it with either the belt OR the tether? I don't understand....tethers are always safer than no tether. But the belt cannot be compromised - you have to install it with the belt regardless. (Well, unless you have LATCH, which you don't.)

I meant using a belt in booster instead of a five point harness booster.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
??? Again - I'm lost. The harnesses are the 5-point straps that go around the child. What would have been clipped into that? Do you mean LATCH?

Sorry, I meant the tether, not the harness.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
WHAT? Really?

Yea.. in 2000 when we got a new seat for my then 18 month old it came with the anchors. Our '96 car had a hole for it but no anchor. I remember spending about an hour in the California heat getting that thing in. Good thing too cause come December I was rear-ended by a Semi. They claimed that tether is why DD was unhurt. (They were very rare then.)

Check your users manual. It's possible that the holes for the anchors are already in your car.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I have the older version of this seat... probably the same one you have. I just wanted to make sure you were aware that once your child is 40 lbs you have to take the harness off and use it as a regular booster. My daughter reached 40lbs at 3.5 (she';s tall) and I had to go out and buy her another harnessed seat. I just wanted to make sure you knew that.

Why would that be? If his shoulders are under the strap, then why couldn't I use the harness?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
It is my understanding that except for one or two models, you are not supposed to tether rear facing car seats.

Well, it said to do it in the manual. Why would it say to do it if I shouldn't?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
With those seats, you couldn't have tethered rear facing anyway - only Britax and Radians allow that....

Definitely check into the tether anchors - they are safer by a huge margin and they really shouldn't cost you more than $25. If so, you're getting ripped off.









This was a Britax, I didn't switch him right to the booster because I wanted him rear facing for as long as possible.

A couple different Volkswagon dealers told us that either they would do it or it was way expensive. This was on the floor in the back though, for a rear facing seat. It may different for forward facers.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
No.. it seemed that one had high shoulder slots..I think (this was over a year ago) that she even had one more slot to go.. I could be wrong though. She most defiantly got to 40lbs first... she is pretty tall.. 48inches at 6 weeks shy of 5 now.

Ds is nowhere near 40 pounds and he has a few shoulder slots to go, so hopefully this wont come up for awhile. It's good to be aware of though.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
Why would that be? If his shoulders are under the strap, then why couldn't I use the harness?

Because the seat is designed to only use it with the straps up until 40lbs, after 40lbs you are supposed to use it as a regular booster seat. It is odd that it was designed with high shoulder straps however.. a child would be well over 40lbs by the time they reached those straps.

For the same reason I have to take DD out of the LATCH once she reaches 48 lbs. (we have been hovering at 45 for several months.) Because that is what the directions say, and it is not safe to do otherwise.

Quote:

Ds is nowhere near 40 pounds and he has a few shoulder slots to go, so hopefully this wont come up for awhile. It's good to be aware of though.
i just wanted to make sure you knew so you didn't have to run out and buy a new seat at the last minute like I did. The seat said it went up to 100lbs and I thought I could use the straps as long as she fit in it. That is why I bought it.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

CORRECTION!!! I just realized this wasn't a 3-in-1 like I've been saying, but a forward facing only seat - harness to booster...sorry for the confusion!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I didn't just buy it, it was purchased for our baby shower. I chose it because Consumer Reports named it the safest booster. Are you saying it isn't the safest one and is actually the worst one? How could they be that off?

I don't think most techs "approve" of Consumer Reports.







They don't base their info off the same thing a certified technician would, in other words.

Quote:

Well, we don't have head rests in the middle. Why does it need a headrest? I don't remember reading this in the manual. We've been using without a headrest all this time...
Yes, this one needs a headrest behind it. In fact, then directions are so explicit to state that the seat is only usable if the top of the child's ears are not taller than the vehicle's headrest - this is probably a REALLY misused seat. Hmmm. WEIRD. Anyway, headrests are a requirement.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Because the seat is designed to only use it with the straps up until 40lbs, after 40lbs you are supposed to use it as a regular booster seat. It is odd that it was designed with high shoulder straps however.. a child would be well over 40lbs by the time they reached those straps.

For the same reason I have to take DD out of the LATCH once she reaches 48 lbs. (we have been hovering at 45 for several months.) Because that is what the directions say, and it is not safe to do otherwise.

i just wanted to make sure you knew so you didn't have to run out and buy a new seat at the last minute like I did. The seat said it went up to 100lbs and I thought I could use the straps as long as she fit in it. That is why I bought it.

Okay, I found the actual seat we have: http://www.albeebaby.com/eddie-bauer...r-ashford.html And you are right, it can only be used to 40 pounds with the harness. Are there seats that go over 40 pounds with the harness, because once he reaches 40 pounds I can buy a new one and this one can be used for a future kid.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
Okay, I found the actual seat we have: http://www.albeebaby.com/eddie-bauer...r-ashford.html And you are right, it can only be used to 40 pounds with the harness. Are there seats that go over 40 pounds with the harness, because once he reaches 40 pounds I can buy a new one and this one can be used for a future kid.

*Graco Nautilus*. Harnesses to 65 pounds, then boosters to 100. A GREAT deal.

Sunshine Kids Radian 65 - harnesses to 65 pounds, but then you're done with it. No booster possibilities.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
I don't think most techs "approve" of Consumer Reports.







They don't base their info off the same thing a certified technician would, in other words.

Well, do the techs publish a list of good seats? Because this would be a very useful thing for parents to have. It is such a confusing purchase, especially the first time around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Yes, this one needs a headrest behind it. In fact, then directions are so explicit to state that the seat is only usable if the top of the child's ears are not taller than the vehicle's headrest - this is probably a REALLY misused seat. Hmmm. WEIRD. Anyway, headrests are a requirement.

I believe you, I was just wondering why? I don't know how I missed that. I think I was thinking the middle was the safest, so maybe the headrest thing didn't register with me. How many cars have headrests in the back seat in the middle? None of our cars have ever had them, though we are about 10 years behind has far as cars go









As a side point, we are looking to get a Cavalier from between 2000 and 2003. Will it have tether clips, and a headrest in the middle? Or is there a comparable car that you would recommend that works well with installing car seats? Thanks


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
*Graco Nautilus*. Harnesses to 65 pounds, then boosters to 100. A GREAT deal.

Sunshine Kids Radian 65 - harnesses to 65 pounds, but then you're done with it. No booster possibilities.

Thanks









ETA: The Graco Nautilus looks great. I love how the back removes when you want to just use the booster. We will definitely be getting this when he reaches 40 pounds.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I just wanted to point out (and sorry if someone already mentioned this) that with the summit, you cannot use the harness in the very top position....that is for using it as a booster only. So the child has outgrown it when the shoulders are over the next to top slot.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

So, I checked today, and our Cavalier has no headrests in the back seat. The car seat only rises about an inch above the seat though, so to me that seems okay. Does there absolutely have to be a headrest, and what does one do if there is not one?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

The deal with the high back boosters (according to the car seat techs on another board) is that they need the vehicle seatback for their support, since they aren't reinforced by themselves.

But yeah, you're fine. One inch isn't anything to worry about - you just wouldn't want the booster so much higher than the seatback that kiddo's head is _over_ the vehicle seatback. Does that make any sense?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
The deal with the high back boosters (according to the car seat techs on another board) is that they need the vehicle seatback for their support, since they aren't reinforced by themselves.

But yeah, you're fine. One inch isn't anything to worry about - you just wouldn't want the booster so much higher than the seatback that kiddo's head is _over_ the vehicle seatback. Does that make any sense?

Yes, that makes sense. I think we're fine then for now. I checked the car manual and there is no mention of how the belt locks, only that you tighten the belt to make the seat tight. So, I don't think there is a locking mechanism on the belt. But I just found out today that our brother-in-law will be fixing the Jetta, so we will be able to move both seats back to the Jetta (we're still going to sell it and buy a new car in the spring, but we can drive the Jetta between now and then). The Jetta does have headrests in the side positions. It only has one clip in the back middle, which I assumed was for the tether. But only one seat can use it so I may have another installed.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

A Chevy Cavalier is a GM car - right? Because GM will install one tether for free and the others you have to pay for - but it's something like $19/piece.

We just had upper tethers installed in our 1998 Infiniti and I'm really glad we spent the $ to do so (we had to pay for both parts and service since Infiniti doesn't have a retrofit program like GM and the total was $60 which got us 3 upper tethers).

In terms of getting the seatbelt tight enough, do you have locking clips? That will help a lot.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

A Chevy Cavalier will have locking latchplates, no need for a locking clip.


----------



## pippilada (Apr 28, 2009)

cavaliers 2002 and older have whats called a "locking Latch Plate" Its on the buckle part of the shoulder belt. The rear seats in these cavaliers do not have the child safety mechanism in the shoulder belt that causes it to lock after you pull it all the way out! This latch plate has been required by law since 96, they added a new law in 2002 for 2003 vehicles that requires an anchor in the seat. My 2002 was the last year made with the locking latch plate, 2003 switched to anchors. When the lower buckle and the shoulder belt are COMPLETELY STRAIGHT together, it automatically locks. you should be able to pull the shoulder strap to tighten the seat in, but you should not be able to loosen the car seat in the strap (wiggling it). If it comes loose the belts are not straight. Every carseat that I've used has required me to rotate the bottom buckle twice and then twist the top buckle twice in the opposite direction, then buckle them together, to get it straight because the bottom buckle is too long. Its really confusing and very easy to get it wrong. Take your carseat to a carseat check station. In texas they do it at the department of motor safety. In arizona they can do it at the fire department...just look around on the internet you will find one!


----------

